# Hello My Friends -- Some Sad News / Some Happy News



## Jill (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, Everyone --

Last week, we lost my shih-tzu golden child / best friend, Winston. He was only 10yo, which for the breed is not old. However, Winston had some health issues all his life so I think he was older than his years. I also think he is / was an old soul on the inside.

Tuesday afternoon, he was fine. That evening, he only ate half his dinner but that is not remarkable really. He had been on prescription food for years due to kidney stones (had had two prior surgeries) and he really didn't like the food.

That night, he was just progressively uncomfortable so to the vets on Wednesday morning. They radio graphed and saw some inflammation in his intestines. We left him there for pain meds, IV fluid, other meds, etc. Talked to them that evening and he had had a seizure. Blood had been drawn that morning but results not available until Thursday morning.

He passed away Wednesday night. I am sure it was at 11:35pm. I woke up then and was up the rest of the night. I'd been up watching him nearly all of the prior night. I knew. He came to me to let me know, I have no doubt. Vet called around 7:30 confirming he had passed away.

The blood work showed his liver was shot. It's a blur but a level of something should have been under 180 and was over 5,000. The vet feels he had a tumor in his liver and it ruptured.

I just have not been up to posting...

..................

To some of you, it probably will sound like I've just had an easy life, but loosing Winston hurts so much. Nothing in my life has ever been more painful.

On Friday, though, I just would start to feel a little more composed and then right away, I'd make myself think of things that would make me cry hysterically for a LONG time (I mean, sobbing so much my back ached). Then feeling composed to do it again. Over and over. I did this same thing the first time I had a miscarriage. It's like this compulsion to do NOTHING but wallow and wallow in it. It makes it completely impossible for me to function or even watch a stupid tv show and follow it. It's just a bad way to let yourself be. When I had my subsequent miscarriages, my OBGYN gave me low dose Xanax and it stopped me from that behavior. Doesn't make me "not sad" but keeps me from that wallowing for hours and hours on end, only to stop and then start it right back up again. God bless my regular doctor. He understood what I was saying and gave me a prescription, which I have only used maybe 8 pills from but I needed them and keeping them in my purse in case it comes on when I'm at the office. It's not like something to get me over being sad, but something that helps me to not wallow and wallow and wallow... (I do not know if any of you have ever had this kind of problem but if you do, maybe some short term medicine could also help you get past the behavior like it does for me.)

Winston was so special. He'd be very cranky when he was sleepy in the evening but any other time, he was just "so good of heart". Always happy and when we would come home from work or when it was before dinner or breakfast, the food he didn't even really enjoy (prescription), he would always get a stuffed animal and run around the house very visibly celebrating. He was eternally optimistic that we'd put something he liked better in his bowl. All he wanted out of life was he love of his mom and dad, and some good food (oh and his 100 or so stuffed animals).

We bought him in 1998. An ad in the paper and when we showed up at a house, they asked "what puppies did you want to see?" It turned out, it was like a puppy mill / puppy broker. But we were there to get a puppy and we obviously picked Winston. He was THE ONE OMG big time. However, we live in VA, he was born in OK and he was 6wks old the day he came into our lives. He was taken from his fur mother WAY too young. As a result, though, he had a nursing behavior all his life. When he would be happy or if he was (so rarely) scolded, he would grab a stuffed animal and lay with it in his mouth and kneed the animal with his eyes closed mimicking nursing. It was just adorable and I have not ever seen a dog do that kind of thing.

On days when both Harvey and I would be staying home, he'd realize we were not going out or to work, and he'd be so happy. He was just so loving, and so smart. Knew so many words and when I would hold him on my lap or on my stomach, he would gaze into my eyes for time on end.

We have other dogs, and we love them, but it was just so deep and so special with Winston. Nothing else compares. I had told him for years don't ever leave me because I can't be without you. This past year, I started telling him when he has to go, please find a way back. I probably sound crazy, but I do think that certain close relationships are bound forever, and that can include special pets. I think my parents' dog did come back in a dog they now have, etc. My parents and I even think we know the moment Ollie came into / joined Murphy (@ 6wks old during a visit with him before he was old enough to come home, he fell asleep in my dad's arms and then when he woke up, his fur mom was checking him out intensely).

This weekend, we are going to get a new puppy. It's soon but I just feel this is right and specifically, this is the right puppy. On Friday of last week, on the sales board here, I saw an ad that included Shih-Tzu puppies. I have not ever seen shih-tzu puppies for sale there before. I thought "okay, maybe this is important."

Looked at the details of the ad and it's from a lady I know through here and also talked to her some at a show years ago. Our own "4mymirage"! Years ago after Winston's first surgery, Cheryl (4mymirage) reached out to me privately with advice on how to get him to eat. The surgeon stressed I had to, and I couldn't get him to. I was syringing baby food and he kept spitting it out. She is a small animal vet and I was so touched and so helped by her advice, I never forgot it and always felt grateful. So, this too, I feel is a "sign" that a puppy from her is right.

Cheryl sent me photos and there is one puppy that has a Winston expression all over his face. He also has a partial black mask on the opposite side as did Winston. In a picture of him and other puppies in the grass, I found a four leaf clover pointing at him. His mother's face is like a girl version of Winston in the features. Over the past few days, I just feel so at peace that this is the puppy and it will help so much. I honestly feel Winston got into him or at least will be in his ear.

He will be known as *Watson*. He is in North Carolina about 180 miles from us. Harvey and I are leaving early (5am? 6am?) Saturday morning to go get our fur son. I can't wait. Thinking about meeting him in person chokes me up. I just can't wait and cannot say how much I need a puppy to raise and spoil to the point of charmingly obnoxious like we did with Winston who was my constant companion and someone I was always talking to, singing to, touching.

After we get him home, I will post pictures. Cheryl is saving two puppies, but it's the one I keep thinking of that I just think will jump into my heart for sure!

Thank you for listening. A lot of you know what Winston was to me, and I know a lot of you have your own very special relationships with your pets, so I know you know how I feel. I have been checking in and reading updates on our members, but just hadn't been up to posting and didn't want to jump into a conversation before I let you all know about Winston.

Jill

_PS I do want to show one picture. Doesn't really "introduce" Watson as you can't see his face (saving that for Saturday or Sunday!), but I want to show the four leaf clover -- one of "the signs"-- also, four leaf clovers have been significant to me always. When I am looking for my own good luck, I will look for one and when I've had a horse who I want to have especially good luck, I will find one and feed it to him or her. So it's not "just" a four leaf clover, it's that they are significant to me._


----------



## Charley (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Winston. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes angels do watch our over us, its up to us to understand them. I am so sorry about Winston, I can not even think to the day Tate is no longer with me, just makes me cry to think of it. And as funny as this is going to sound, yet again, I not only met Destiny before you did but I have also met Watson and his litter mates already too LOL. I was at Cheryl's a couple of weeks ago and got to see all of those furry faces just smiling, they are a beautiful litter of puppies.

You couldn't have gotten one from a more wonderful person, Cheryl is the best. We had a gelding party at her house LOL I think it was either five or six colts became geldings that day.

Best of luck with your new boy, I think Winston has shown you what to do and he is happy.


----------



## anoki (Nov 20, 2008)

Seems to be in the 'air' right now...

I know exactly how you feel Jill, as we had the 2 non-corgis put to sleep a couple of days ago....there is just such an empty place here right now....

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of Winston's passing. I know from your posts here how much he meant to you. Although your new fur son cannot replace Winston, he will surely give you lots of enjoyment.


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Jill, you guys have a safe trip to get Watson, Kathy


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill,

I am so sorry about the loss of your friend. That soulful, deep pain is

so totally consuming. ((((hugs)))) I am glad you are feeling a little better.

I missed you on here, emailed Kim to check on you, who of course,

honored your privacy, but let me know you were ok.





I know you have ten years of wonderful memories of Winston that will bring

smiles forever.

Your new puppy will bring so much joy, and add to those wonderful memories of life



)

Have fun on your trip and post pics of that baby ASAP!

~Sandy

ps Glad you are back


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, these "children" leap into our hearts and plant themselves there for keeps, always and forever..even when we lose them. Grieving their loss is no different for many of us. I am of a mind that all things live in spirals....Winston filled an empty painful place in you with his love and curmudgeon self, in his loss your pain and absolute agony was brightened by a pair of shoe button eyes and a wet nose, Watson was meant to be and I can't wait to see that sweet face. Old Winston'll be round to show him the ropes to wrap round your heart, of this I'm sure. My deepest condolences and congratulation on your new fur-son.


----------



## River Wood (Nov 20, 2008)

Aww I'm really sorry to hear that. It is a time that I have had to go through more than a few times with my beloved pets and would cry for days.

((hugs))


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know your pain quite well. I lost my beloved 15 year old German Shepherd girl 1 week ago Sunday. It hurts so much, I hardly even rememberd life without her. I lost her son in February and her daughter last year.

I am a firm believer that we will all be together again.....

Take care,

Joyce


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a very special fur child, also, Jill - more special than any other, though it makes me feel guilty to say that. I lost him way too young in a tragic accident that was my fault. When I lost "Harvey" the corgi I got "Henry" the corgi. I know just what you are going through. You cannot replace them, but oh my, it sure does help to have a distraction from the pain - and puppies SURELY provide that!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Winston, I think alot of us do know how much he meant to you. I can feel your pain and I know how deep it can run. I lost my Sassy 3 yrs ago to cancer, she was only 9 yrs old and I still cry when I think of her early death. I'm crying now, I don't know if it's for Sassy and me or for your Winston and you, I feel terrible for your loss. A new puppy does ease the pain, I'm sure of that and your soon to be new puppy looks precious. I can just see you when you go to pick the puppy up, it'll be a furry handful.


----------



## nootka (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish something I could say could ease your pain, Jill...I am so very sorry that Winston is gone.

It's obvious how much he means to you, and always will. Please know my thoughts are with you and that Watson helps you to heal, knowing that Winston would love to see you happy again, and not dwelling on the inevitable parting you both had to endure.

(((hugs)))

Liz


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Winston. Your pain is very evident in your post and I hope that with time it gets easier. Again, so sorry this happened Jill.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 20, 2008)

Big hugs, Jill...


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 20, 2008)

oh Jill, I am so sorry about your loss of Winston. I know he meant so much to you.

I was just gonna email you to see where you were as you werent on the forum, now I know why.

I have been there, I had to put down our 14 yr old Chow Madison and it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do! My husband was out of town so me and our 2 kids who were 8 and 12 had to go thru it without my husband-not my idea of what I would want.

I'm glad you have Harvey there as support, I'm sure he is just as upset as you are.

I also know about the sobbing-I cried so long after Madison died, and I still get tears when I think about him now almost 3 yrs later.. He was the perfect dog and such a good soul like your Winston..

I also understand needing something to get you thru the rough patches.

I actually had to leave home the day after I had Madison put down, I kept trying to let him out and calling for him and then I would realize he was gone



In the midst of crying constantly, it was very rough...

It is so hard and you wouldnt be an animal over if it werent hard...

I hope this new little Watson will help fill the hole in your hearts. People always say you cant replace them with another- I say you arent replacing them, you are just getting another sweetheart to mother, love, and be with. These animals fill such a spot in our hearts and thats a good thing..

Missy


----------



## Bassett (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Jill,





I can only imagine how you feel. If I lost my Daisy I would be absolutely devastated and I've only had her 10 1/2 months. I know Winston was your soul mate and I certainly hope Watson can help you get over your sorrow with his puppy antics. He should be able to put a smile on your face. I know he can never REPLACE Winston in your heart but will help ease the pain of your loss. Puppies are fun. I know your other dogs also have to be feeling a loss and know you are very unhappy. (((((hugs



)))))

Can't wait to see Watson. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Winston. I DO know that the pain and it is soul searing pain. Like a family member. The wallowing is something I can totally relate to. That is nothing wrong with bringing a new someone in to love to. I felt like I was betraying Monkey my cat when I did get a kitten from the rescue. That was a major problem for me, I felt bad. But having listened to Bonnie and others about how the animals feels whole and better and happy. I am better about the pain. It has been four months. Not that it helps you now.

And to know that you are giving a new little soul a happy place to live and be loved is not a bad thing! Again, I am sorry.


----------



## whitney (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Jilly I KNOW EXACTLY how you feel. I lost my K dog early this year she was 15. I'm SO TERRIBLY SORRY for your loss. Your braver than I, I still can't talk about it. Take Care and make sure you keep your other fur babies CLOSE.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill....

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Winston!! I know how special he was in your life and he will always be there in spirit. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill,

Again I'm so sorry for you loss of Winston. I can only imagine what you are going through. I'm so glad you found Watson and I hope he fills your heart with as much warmth, joy, and love that Winston did.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I am so sorry to hear about Wiinston. I completely understand how you feel. I felt that way with Shado, just 1 1/2 years ago, when we lost him at the age of 13, and I still cry like a baby just thinking about him, I guess we just wouldnt be human with our caring hearts if we felt any differant. Our furbabies just jump in and take over our hearts. I am so glad you have found Watson, I am sure he will help with the healing process in his oun little way, and bring you love just like your WInston did. (((hugs)))


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill I think all of us who have had that special one of a kind animal know exactly what you are going through. Glad you got some help to cope and that Watson brings back some joy.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill I'm sitting here with tears running down my cheeks. I know so well how much it hurts to lose a soul mate. I had to let my Teddy Bear go 4 years ago and it still hurts to think about it. I got Sunny just a couple weeks after Bear left me and I felt sooo guilty about it. All the way home that day I talked to Bear and asked him to forgive me and to please understand that Mama wasn't replacing him; that I just needed someone to help me through the pain. It took me about 2 weeks to come up with a name but when "Ray of Sunshine" popped into my mind I knew that was the right one. I hope Watson brings you the same comfort that my Sunshine brought me when I was hurting so badly. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Mona (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Jill, I am soooooo very sorry for your loss of your dear boy Winston. I am crying reading your post, as I know that empty feeling all too well, as I am sure many of us here on the board do.






I was reading and could feel how empty you felt without him in your lap or arms, and I thought that if that was me, I KNOW what I need to get through it, and that has always been to get another pup. That new pup can never replace the one we lost, but it sure helps (me) to fill the void and gives me some direction on my life....aloows me to move on, and keeps my mind occupied to stop "wallowing" as you call it. I am so happy that you have allowed little Watson to join your family. I am sure we will be hearing LOTS from you and seeing lots of Watson in the days, weeks, months and years to come!





Again, I am sooo sorry. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## CKC (Nov 20, 2008)

Hugs to you, Harvey and the rest of your gang who I know miss Winston so very much. Watson is going to bring you so much needed joy.

Kim


----------



## Miniv (Nov 20, 2008)

I know there will never be another Winston for you, but hope your new puppy helps the hurt in your heart, Jill.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 20, 2008)

oh Jill I am so sorry about Winston, I know and understand how special he was to you.

my parents have a Westie that was also a pound puppy...he too kneads his stuffed animal when he is stressed/relaxing/and sleeping, I'd never seen that before either. He will take his little paws and move back and forth on the toy while he sucks it.

I'm glad you are getting a new puppy, can't wait to see pics of Watson! ((hugs))


----------



## Leeana (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill i am so sorry



. I am so glad you found the perfect puppy to help you heal and another bond to be made



.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 20, 2008)

You know how sorry I am. Not enough words to fill the huge hole in your heart.



I hope you will find a lot of joy in your new little one.

Carol


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill -

I've been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and am glad you're back on the forum. As I told you, I am so, so sorry for your loss and I hope that time will heal your broken heart.

You take care, my friend...

Liz R.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill,

I am very sorry about your loss,






Pets are very special to all of us and I understand how hard it can be to lose one.

I am happy that you found a puppy, it will certainly enlighten the moment. Have a safe trip on Saturday will looking forward to seeing more of cute little Watson





Jessica


----------



## Candice (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill I'm so sorry that you are hurting so badly. Winston was an important member of your family and its natural to hurt and it is important to allow yourself time to grieve.

I am happy that you found Watson. I think he will help your heart to heal more quickly.

Hugs to you,


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I know how you feel, and I think the new puppy was the wisest decision you could make. When I lost my Brandy in July, and then in a week or so I got my Boston Petie Love. It helped me so much to turn the mourning into new love for him. Then because of Petie, we got Athena, and she is a real little vixen, and because of Athena, we went back and got her little brother to try and make well. Right now he seems to be doing great. He's put on weight, and is bounding around the house. We finally named him Nike. He has been with us 1 week tomorrow, and he is as firmly wound into our heart strings as any puppy could be.

Cheryl p.m.'ed me about Nike's care, and gave me some excellent advice, and I will be forever grateful to her, so I know you are getting Watson from a great home!

Carolyn


----------



## RallyZ (Nov 20, 2008)

So, so sorry for the heart-wrenching loss of your beloved Winston.

No other doggie will ever be able to replace him but it definitely sounds like Watson is a "meant to be" so I'm sure

that he will do a very good job of easing your pain.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I am so very sorry for the loss of your furry friend Winston. I lost Chasey-dog when he went into a full-blown seizure & we could not get him out of it & had to put him to sleep. I still grieve for him and even thought I have my new best crazy furry friend (Tinker the Stinker) seen in the avatar- I lost a piece of my heart over him. prayers are with you...Judy


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Jill. It is so hard to loose that truely special animal that we have a deeper bond with. We are so blessed to have the experience, but for all the joys we do have to pay a deeper price when it is their time to leave. Yes, I keep saying the same to my dog as he is to me what Winston is to you. But, I also know that we will go on, and that there will be times that you will know Winston is still at your feet. many many (((hugs))).

And Watson looks so cute, or at least what we can see of him. Just remember that even though he may have some of the same attitude as Winston, he is his own individual. But on the bright side, I think like you. When a door on one part of your life shuts, a window will open on another. And those that are open to looking for the window can see it when it happens. I don't think it is a coincidence that Watson is here at this time. God knows that you need him now, and he has brought you two together. Can't wait to see better pics of Watson and hear about his antics. Enjoy!


----------



## susanne (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I've been watching for your post and worrying since you PMed me...I hope that the fact that you are now able to tell about this means that you are beginning ever so slightly to heal...although I know that will be a long road.

As I said before, Winston will always be a part of you, so Watson will never replace him -- he'll join him in your heart.

When I lost Hillary, you commented that it's amazing how a small dog can leave such an enormoug hole in your heart. This is so true, and to this day that thought resonates in my mind.

Winston was one of those remarkable beings whose soul was (is) so much larger than life. Thank you for sharing his amazing spirit and loving personality with us -- I only knew him through your stories, but he is a part of my heart.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, so sorry for your loss I know how much you two loved each other. I have seen your new puppy in person, he is gorgeous. Cheryl is my best friend and we visit lots. I remember when the babies were born.... they love people and she refered to them as "the vicious fur balls in the bathroom"! They are all lovely and you are getting what I think is the prettiest one. Their mother is a doll. I only briefly met the dad. Mom I think is with someone else at the moment.

Congratulations on your new baby.

Lyn


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Jill...I am so very sorry for your loss. I will pray that you will find comfort in the coming days that your special boy will live forever in you heart. I have a special fur kid too...abby that I love so much...she brings such joy to my life...I can't imagine what you must be going through. I do believe animals go to heaven and, one day you will re-join your special boy.

god bless

lisa


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Jill, I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Winston! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill I have been thinking of you for days. I knew something wasn't right. I tried to find your last post and saw that it was days ago. I just felt inside that something was odd. Now I know my intuition was on target. I am so sorry that you have lost your dear Winston and so young. I to have a pet kitty Purdy that when she goes and I have to put her in the garden you can just dig a hole big enough for both of us because I don't think Xanax will help me there. My heart goes out to you.

I so hope that your little Watson can help fill that empty space in your home and your heart. I am so glad you are getting him this weekend.

I do also feel that animal spirits come back to us in the pets that we get after we lose a beloved animal. I have several that I know are spirits that I have known before. I so hope this is true for Watson. I am sure that you will know.

God bless dear heart and give that baby dog a hug for me.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, Jill.

I know exactly what you mean, we love them all, but there is always the ONE.

In two weeks it will be one year since I lost my heart dog. I still shed many tears

for her.

I have found much comfort in her darling great grandaughter who shares our bed

at night. Although there will never be another Trulee, Coco fills our hearts in so

many ways.

May your new puppy (adorable BTW) bring you the same peace.

Hugs!

Shelley


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm really sorry Jill, but I believe like you do that some lives are tied to our own indefinitely. Winston will always be with you. I look forward to hearing about your new puppy...In the meantime, take care of yourself!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Winston, but am glad you have found Watson! And I can't believe that you spotted that 4 leaf clover in that picture!! Is that 'lucky' or what? When I lost my dog Mike, it was over a year before I could even bring myself to look for another- it just killed me. So I know what you are going through- he was my best friend, my heart, my 'ranch foreman', everything.


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I'm so sorry you lost your precious and special Winston.  I can't wait to see pictures of little Watson, I'm sure he'll have you wrapped around his little paw in no time.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh Jill I have been thinking about you and hoping and praying that the pain you are going thru will ease and calm. My heart breaks for you for losing Winston...I do know how much he meant to you and you to him from what you have told us here on the forum. There will always be one Winston....and always be one new Watson. The bond you and Winston share will never be broken. I know he is happy that you will be bringing this new baby home.....he does not want to see his momma sad and hurting. I do know that empty pain that reaches your soul that you have had to go thru ...I've done that a few times and no matter how many times we go thru it, it never gets any easier. Take care of yourself hon, and please let us know how your little Watson's homecoming goes. We'll be waiting to hear..... ((((((Hugggssss)))))


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2008)

Add me to the list that understands how you feel Jill. I am so terribly sorry for you having to go through this heart ache. When I lost Tracey, you know, I felt like someone cut my heart out yet again, and believe me I was so ready to be done with everything. And then came Amy. Jill, Amy is nothing like Tracey, not what I had expected. There is no replacement for Tracey. But let me tell you Amy does fill that very empty void I had when there was no one to lay under my desk on my feet or follow me around and offer those big old hugs. I get tackled right off my feet! Watson will also have his very own special little personality and I know he is just waiting out there to meet you and be your lap baby. Have a safe trip on your way to him.


----------



## CyndiD (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I understand that empty, hollow feeling...we love them without boundaries and there is nothing like the love they give us in return...I am sorry for your loss, but thank you for sharing that with us.

So many of my friends have gone ahead of me that when I get to that Rainbow Bridge I hope there is a crowd waiting...I am sure looking forward to seeing them ALL again!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill--

I am SO very sorry to hear about Winston; it was clear in everything you said about him how

VERY special he was to you!

I have had many dogs in my 67 years; I have cared deeply for them all, and hold all in my heart in loving memory. Right now, all THREE I have are some of the 'MOST' special, and I can't even bear to THINK of the day when any of them passes-ESPECIALLY my beloved Maltese, Angel. Even so, the wonderous thing is, you can love one DEARLY, and FOREVER, but find a place in your heart for another. This in no way diminishes the one(s) who have come before; to me, it only adds to the joy and wonder of sharing your life with a beloved dog.

So---my heart is with you SO COMPLETELY in your grief over Winston, AND in your joyous anticipation about Watson. I know you will FOREVER hold the wonderful memories of life with Winston in your heart, even while you build a new and loving relationship with the darling new boy, Watson...that is as it should be, to me!

I wish I were there to give you an ACTUAL hug, but here's a huge cyber {{HUG!}} instead! Have a safe and pleasant trip down to get your new little guy, and to begin the 'new' adventure!!

My warmest best to you,

Margo


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 20, 2008)

Edited to remove double post; my apologies.

Margo


----------



## crponies (Nov 20, 2008)

Jill, I am so sorry you have lost your beloved Winston. (((Hugs))) I hope this new puppy helps to heal the hole in your heart.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 20, 2008)

Ther's not much I can say that hasn't already been said by others but I can see the pain in your writing and the hope when you talk about Watson. I'm sorry your beloved little one reached the end of his time with you, I hope his memory is a comfort to you in time and that Watson brings you much joy.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 21, 2008)

Jill,

I'm so sorry Winston is gone. I could feel your deepest pain in your words. I do think he'll come back to you in some way.

In August of 2007 we lost Jack, our Italian Greyhound. I still cry to this day when I think about him. Coming home from work and holding him could make all the pains of the day immediately disappear. He is irreplaceable. That's how Winston is for you. Sometimes it will feel like you physically can't take the depth of the pain but you will. And you will go on because of your husband and all your other treasured fur babies. Not the least of which will be Watson.






Hugs to you.


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for your words. They've touched me deeply. It took me "awhile" to be ready to post here because I feel like some of us know each other so well, and I knew reading your replies would be very emotional. Thank you so much for your compasion and your well wishes about Watson.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 21, 2008)

Jill,

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you during this difficult time.

Joyce


----------



## SWA (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Jill, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. I remember when I lost my sheltie "Windy", just 4 years ago. She was by my side for over 13 years. I still cry for her sometimes, always will. It does get easier though, thankfully. Heaven knows.



Holding you in heart and prayers for time and love to heal your heart too.





Warmest hugs,

Tanya


----------



## minisch (Nov 21, 2008)

Jill, I am so sad for the passing of your Winston. I have 2 Shih Tzu's myself. I lost my Boxer 4 years ago to Lymphoma, he adored me and always wanted me to carry him around..... all 85 pounds of him. When he was dying, my conversation with him was that I wished he was smaller so that I could of carried him around. Well, 3 weeks after his passing Sarah came into our lives, her owner was going into the army. Sarah is a little white Bichon Frise 10 lbs. and JUST LIKE my boxer Turbo!


----------



## Reble (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry for you loss of Winston, and so glad for Watson.





As you know Shih Tzu is my breed of favorites.

A dog is not just a pet, they become part of the family & our best friend.

This is the better of the medicine to go and get Watson... hope he can ease some of the pain.

Thinking of You ! cannot wait for pictures of your new family member....


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry for you loss, I could tell in your posts in the past how much you loved Winston. I sure hope Watson helps ease the pain!






I know when I lost my Shih-tzu's they where like my children, and I will never forget them.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry for you loss of Winston Jill. It is so hard losing the pets that we hold so dear to our hearts.

Watson will bring great cheer to your heart - looking forward to some very cute photos after he gets home. Take care.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jill



I hope Watson can ease the pain a little for you.


----------



## anita (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh no....... Jill, it makes me so sad to hear you lost your beloved Winston. I know it very hard to loose a 4 legged family member.

My condolences.

Anita


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss.. I can see how much he meant to you.





I hope little Watson will be able to comfort you for years to come.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, Jill - I just now read of the loss of your precious Winston. I am so sorry, I know he has been a big part of your life.

I had my German Shepherd, Keisha euthanized, this summer - it was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. She was 14 years old and I just could not bear to see her in pain. I held her in my arms when the vet gave her the shot and she looked up at me like she understood licking my hand one last time, Keisha was my soul mate, my constant companion and I miss her every single day.

Keisha will always be a part of my heart and I know Winston will be a part of you. Hugs as you deal with the loss of your precious Winston.

I know Winston will want you to be happy and little Watson will help to heal the void in your heart.

We will be all anxiously waiting for pictures of that new little bundle of love!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Jill just wanted to let you know I'm waiting (notice I didn't say patiently) to see pictures of the new baby.


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jill. {{{Hugs}}} to you and H. I know he was your baby.





Your new baby won't take Winston's place in your heart, he'll fill your heart in a new place so it won't hurt as much.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 22, 2008)

Jill-

I just saw your post - so sorry to hear about Winston. I know you're really hurting as I remember how upset you were the last time he had surgery. Time will help - I'm just so glad you found Watson. Hope your trip to NC was successful today.

Take care!!

Barbie


----------



## Riverdance (Nov 22, 2008)

Jill,

I am so sorry for your loss. But I agree with you, they do come back.

I lost my best buddy when she was 9 years old. A powder puff Chinese Crested. She was small, loving playful and just everything to me. One day when I called her, she would not come. When she finially did, it was obvious that there was something wrong. Then she started to go into a seizure. She went in and out while I rushed her to the vet. The vet worked on her for 3 hours, but was unable to bring her out of her seizure, so I had her put down. I cried and cired like I never have before. It was awful!!

Eventually my Mariah came back to me in the form of a 3 lb Yorkie. Bailey does the same 360's that Mariah did and acts so much like her. She is my love and she goes to all of the shows with me. I say I bought a sleeper horse trailer for her, and it is true, so that I do not have to sneak her into hotel rooms. She always has a place.

I hope your new puppy is everything that you hope for and that he fills that void in your heart!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Jill,

I read this a few days ago, but did not respond as I just did not have the words. I know how much he meant to you and could hear your heart breaking.

I hope each day brings you peace and your thoughts of Winston quickly turn in to memory's with a smile.

Take care

Carolyn


----------



## Russ (Nov 22, 2008)

Jill and Harvey, I'm so sorry to read Winston is gone....my thoughts and prayers are with you as you grieve.

I am happy to read the news of your new puppy Watson......I look forward to seeing more pics and hearing all the joy he will bring you both. Take care, Russ


----------



## jrae (Nov 26, 2008)

Jill,

I am so sorry.....


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 26, 2008)

* Oh Jill I am so sorry



*

Your new guy is just adorable and although I know he can never take Winstons place Im sure he will give you many years of love and joy.


----------



## twister (Nov 26, 2008)

Jill I am so sorry for your loss, I know how much Winston meant to you <HUGS>

Yvonne


----------



## Ferin (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh Jill, I am so sorry for your loss of Winston. I know how special he was to you. Big hugs are coming to you and Harvey.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been gone, and not posting a bunch- but I just ran across this-

I am so very deeply sorry for your loss Jill- and also happy that you have found your new fur son.

I do believe they come back to love you again. (((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh Jill, I am so very sorry for your loss of your beloved Winston. There can be nothing worse than loosing a dear furkid. Hugs!


----------



## MiniMaid (Dec 2, 2008)

{{{hugz}}}


----------

